# Looking For a Cutter



## 75Plus (Jan 13, 2012)

Where can I find a cutter that will cut a groove with the same profile as a 1 1/2-4 acme thread? I need to make a new spindle for my drill press and need two grooves 180 degrees apart and about 6" long on a 5/8" shaft.

Joe


----------



## irishwoodsman (Jan 13, 2012)

get on ebay and buy you a acme thread gage 10.00, then grind your own bit, you can go to youtube and type in acme thread and look for tublecain its a vid and you can watch how he does it, its real easy:biggrin:


----------



## irishwoodsman (Jan 13, 2012)

and on acme threads make sure your compound is set for 14-1/2 degree right or left depending on the acme screw:biggrin:


----------



## irishwoodsman (Jan 13, 2012)

Jim B. said:


> You can use an Acme threading tool.  As noted you can grind you own.
> Attached is a gear, for a threading dial, that I made using such a tool, In this case I had 32 slots.


is this a lathe your doing this in if it is what type of jig are you useing to hold your work, fantastic job, hats off to you:biggrin:mac


----------



## irishwoodsman (Jan 13, 2012)

www.*hydroponicsonline.com/store/29-DEGREE-ACME-SCREW*:biggrin:


----------



## GK1918 (Jan 14, 2012)

Maybe if I can (load this) you can do somthing with this, then grind one from something soft just to use as a
gauge if good then grind a real one.


----------



## 75Plus (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. I have a fixture for grinding tools for Acme threads so that is no problem. I would prefer using a rotary cutter as opposed to single point milling. From all the old drill presses that used the two groove system I am sure that such a cutter must have been available at one time.

I think that I may be able to do the job using a Woodruff key cutter but that will require multiple set ups and careful measuring. If I go this way, and I am successful, I will post the details.

Joe


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 14, 2012)

Perhaps you cold obtain an inserted thread mill, then locate the proper insert to get that profile. Most splines in a drive are 30 degree pressure angle. Acme is 29 degrees, but I'm sure you are already aware of this.


----------

